
Visualize Your Taxes - DanielRibeiro
http://datavizchallenge.org/
======
Montagist
I went to one of their meetups about this but am just lost/uninspired as to
what compelling story can be pulled from this data-set. It's just federal
spending amounts broken down by very general categories and organizations
which - without any other axes of data attached to them - make it hard to
discern any kind of meaningful correlations.

You're also restricted to this and only this data set (and any data you can
gather in the course of an interactive visualization's run).

<http://whatwepayfor.com/>

